# Update The Kernel 3.11.0 EE Log

## lhw828

```

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.47

* Running with options: --bootloader=grub all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 3.11.0-gentoo for x86_64...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

* WARNING: Failed to mount /boot!

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'gcc'

*         >> Running oldconfig...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'gcc'

make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Error 1

make: *** [scripts_basic] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.47

* Running with options: --bootloader=grub all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "oldconfig" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

* 

* -- End log... --

* 

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* 

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'gcc'

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'gcc'

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'gcc'

make[2]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Error 1

make[1]: *** [scripts_basic] Error 2

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_32.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_64.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_x32.h

  SYSTBL  arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/asm/syscalls_32.h

make: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'gcc'

make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Error 1

make: *** [scripts_basic] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.47

* Running with options: --bootloader=grub all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

* 

* -- End log... --

* 

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* 

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

----------

## alacheesu

I don't use genkernel, but

```
 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid! 
```

doesn't look good. What does gcc-config -l say? Try setting it to a valid gcc profile with something like gcc-config 1. Also please post your make.conf.

----------

## lhw828

 *alacheesu wrote:*   

> I don't use genkernel, but
> 
> ```
>  * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid! 
> ```
> ...

 

```
gcc-config -l

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.7.3

```

```
cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

LINGUAS="zh zh_CN zh_CN.UTF-8"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="symlink 3dfx opengl pdf png qt3support alsa dri exif flac gif gzip hal mp3 mp4 mpeg ogg -perl -wallpapers -handbook -doc -ppp qt dbus X qt4 -bluetooth -gnome cups kde -ipv6 gtk usb win32codecs x264 zsh-completion"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sohu.com/gentoo/"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync2.cn.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICE="evdev synaptics keybord mouse"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf  

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR} ${PORTDIR_OVERLAY}"  

#PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage" source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

----------

## lhw828

ok,i got it!

```
gcc-config -c
```

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.7.3

```
gcc-config x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.7.3
```

----------

## alacheesu

Good. Glad to see you solved it!

----------

